
Foreign buyers snap up Sicilian homes at €1 auction - hhs
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/may/09/foreign-buyers-snap-up-sicilian-homes-at-1-auction
======
yhoneycomb
Wow. Sounds like I missed out. :(

~~~
hhs
Yup, same here. There are some caveats with this too, it looks like these
houses would need to be renovated by a specific time. If interested, this
article provides another view: [http://money.com/money/5644024/italian-town-
mussomeli-home-f...](http://money.com/money/5644024/italian-town-mussomeli-
home-for-sale/).

